# My boy ozzy



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you are going thru this with your sweet boy. They can do an xray to see if it has spread. If it hasnt spread, than I think I would consider having his leg amputated. They can get along so well with only three legs. We have several members here with tripods and they will tell you there is no difference in how they can get along. But if it has spread, I pray you will have some good quality time left. My heart goes out to you. 

Have they considered chemo for him?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry about the diagnoses. I think the best thing you can do right now is to have xrays done to see if the cancer has spread to other areas, lungs etc. If it hasn't I would really encourage your to consider having the leg amputated. The fact that he has stopped using the leg means that he is in pain from it. He will be more comfortable and probably have a much better quality of life. Dogs do amazingly well on three legs, and removing it might give you more years with him.


----------



## michiganj (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my - you and Ozzie have my sympathies. I know what your are enduring; you can see in another post I just found out that my Hannah has lymphoma. This is such a fabulous breed of dog, but unfortunately, cancer is so prevalent in them!

The fact that Ozzie is so young, I am sure, makes it even more difficult. I am with you, in not wanting to see my pet suffer in anyway. I would just really discuss this with your vet. As a previous poster said, if it is life saving, and life extending by a year or years, and because he is so young, you may want to consider the amputation. But if not, I would probably opt to give him the best life and most love for the time he has left.

Keep us up on how things go. Hugs to you and Ozzie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ozzy*

I am so very sorry to hear about your Ozzy. I would talk to my vet again and see what he thinks and I think an xray would show if it has spread to his lungs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

If it hasnt spread...I would get his leg amputated! Dogs really do adjust very well to 3 legs. Please consider it. I'm so sorry for this terrible diagnosis.


----------



## ozzy2011 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you to all who have given your time to read and reply to my post, its such a confusing time, we have a vet appointment tomorrow, so i will talk to him then.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping you and Ozzie in my prayers. I hope the vet can give you some positive news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ozzy*

Praying for you and Ozzy today-let us know what the vet says.


----------

